# First Time Out



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well we have had our first shake down weekend in the new motohome (bolero 680FB).

We could not of picked a better weekend for a test, rain rain and more rain together with a wind that would have had our last one swaying like mad and the boss saying I don't like this.

Well the heating and everything major worked fine. Other than The cab radio that decided not to work until I got out and shut the drivers door- Loose wire somewhere to be found, it stopped again on the way home.

Also the pump started working for a short while in the night- a sure sign of the pressure dropping somewhere. When we got home I found the front offside locker where the pump is was damp, about a cup full of water I should guess. So have now dried the locker out and will place kitchen role out, then fill the tank again and see where its coming from.

I know I could contact the dealers and get them involved but we plan to be away in it next week, so if its a quick fix I will have a go. On the main its a great little runner.

We shall be coming to the showground at P'boro on the Saturday so will call and say hi at the stand.

Ian


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya glad the shake down went ok! Apart from your leak and radio, hope they are easiliy sorted.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for that,

The only other thing I noticed was that because the wind was really blowing hard it was very draughty coming from behind the fridge and freezer. Does anyone know if this area should be sealed.

ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi glad things went fairly well, ref the radio we still have to get ours sorted out........Swift actually sent someone out to inspect ours and he found several faults with it, just need to book it into Brownhills or a Fiat dealer. It might be worth you posting in the Swift forum so that someone from Swift can see how you got on etc and they might help ref the other probs.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

colian said:


> Thanks for that,
> 
> The only other thing I noticed was that because the wind was really blowing hard it was very draughty coming from behind the fridge and freezer. Does anyone know if this area should be sealed.
> 
> ian


Hi just noticed your other post, we didn't notice anything whilst in France and Spain and the winds there were terrible............I would say worse than anything we have had in the UK.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Briarose,

Can you tell me the route to find the Swift forum, I keep looking but so far haven not found it

Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi it is at the bottom of the main forum 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-56.html there are quite a few discussions on the Bolero.

HTH Briar


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Ian

I have seen your post, not sure if we can help at a distance but I will raise your issues.

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift feedback*

Colian

Radio power

There is a connector at the base of the drivers side B-pillar, where we plug a power supply into a Fiat connector, and then Fiat harnessing takes that supply to a further connector in the passenger footwell. If slamming the door is making or breaking the connection we would start by investigating the connector at the base of the B-pillar. This involves removing various plastic covers, but it would then depend on whether you feel confident in checking to see if there is a problem with the connector or if it needs to go back to the dealer. Unfortunately it's impossible to guess whether the problem is on the Swift or the Fiat side of the connection without looking at it.

Pump
We would normally recommend switching the pump off overnight, to prevent brief unexpected operation which can happen with no leaks present. However if there has been water escaping into the bed box, further investigation is required.

Fridge
The combustion part of the fridge should be sealed, however a fixed vent is fitted below the fridge (this is a gas dropout and is present for safety
reasons) which may in some cases lead to a draught.

If you need further help - please ask

Kath


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Many thanks for your efforts, Kath.

I will also print this off in case I have to take it to the dealers

Ian


----------

